
Ask HN: What is the next safe haven for non-profits (after .org sale)? - dhruvkar
After the sale of .org to Ethos Capital, where should non-profits migrate to?
======
idoh
No need to do anything drastic right now. Maybe lock in current rates by
buying up the full ten years of domain payments if you are really worried
about things. Most non-profits should be able to afford that.

